# Systmes > Windows > Scurit >  [Windows XP] Comment récupérer des fichiers cryptés ?

## fantomchris

J'avais deux sessions sur cet ordinateur, et ne voulant pas que l'autre utilisateur puisse voir mes fichiers, je les ai crypts (clic droit-->proprits-->avanc-->crypter le contenu pour securiser les donnes) Jusque la tout allait bien....mais un gentil virus m'a forc a formater et du coup mes fichiers sont crypts et je ne peux plus y acceder! J'ai donc fais plusieurs tests:
  -dmarrage en mode sans echec pour virer le cryptage
  -j'ai essay de me rajouter aux utilisateurs autoriss mais:
      "erreur lors de l'ajout d'un ou plusieurs nouveaux utilisateurs.Code d'erreur 5."

    Voila, j'ai des fichiers assez importants alors merci d'avance pour vos suggestions...

----------


## Pymm

Bonjour,
Deux solutions :
1. tu es dans une entreprise et dans un domaine donc tu as de la chance les fichiers peuvent tre rcuprs
2. c'est  la maison et l c'est pas de bol y pas grand chose  faire les fichiers sont perdus. Sauf si tu as sauvegard le certificat EFS.

----------


## gangsoleil

Bonjour,

Essayes en te loggant en tant qu'Administrateur (procdure dans la FAQ)

----------


## Pymm

> Essayes en te loggant en tant qu'Administrateur


Cela aurait pu marcher mais il a format le pc donc plus de certificats pour lui et pour l'agent de recouvrement : l'administrateur.

J'ai regard vite fait la FAQ j'ai rien vu sur le cryptage EFS

----------


## gangsoleil

> Essayes en te loggant en tant qu'Administrateur
> 			
> 		
> 
> Cela aurait pu marcher mais il a format le pc donc plus de certificats pour lui et pour l'agent de recouvrement : l'administrateur.


Il me semble que le compte Administrateur (et non un utilisateur ayant des droits administrateur) permet de rsoudre ce problme.

----------


## Pymm

Le compte Administrateur, en local est par dfaut agent de recouvrement. Mais lors du cryptage des fichiers, l'Administrateur avait un autre certificat que celui qui est prsent dans le magasin pour l'administrateur actuel.
Et comme lors du formatage le magasin a t supprim, plus d'espoir j'en ai peur. C'est pour cela qu'il faut faire super attention avec le cryptage des donnes. Ca a l'air simple et a l'est a utiliser mais a grer c'est un peu la galre surtout si on c'est pas bien comment a fonctionne.

----------


## mohamed

Bonjour,

Moi je voudrais savoir comment vous cryptez les donnes.

Quand je prends un fichier puis bouton droit/proprit, je n'ai 

pas "avanc" ni "cryptage".

Y'a-t-il un logiciel  avoir???

Je ne m'y connais pas bcp dans cette science.je suis dbutant!!

D'avance merci.

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

cest dans les proprits avancs des dossiers. le dossier devient alors bleu ou vert (l'un ou l'autre). cela n'existe que sous Windows XP.

----------


## mohamed

Et dans Windows 2000 alors on fait comment??

----------


## mohamed

Encore moi!!!!

En fait j'ai l'impression que sous Windows XP mes donnes ne sont pas 

cryptes pcq une fois avoir coch sur "crypter les donnes", je ne les vois 

pas cryptes.

PS: J'ai pris un simple fichier .TXT et j'y ai ecrit "Bonjour" et une fois 

crypt je vois apparaitre "bonjour" encore.

Quelqu'un peut-il m'expliquer??

----------


## Pymm

C'est normal, pour toi il est dcrypt automatiquement mais pour un autre utilisateur il aura un message accs refus sauf si c'est l'agent de recouvrement. Une faon de voir s'il est crypter est qu'il apparait en vert dans l'explorer.

----------


## mohamed

Merci.

Par contre keski se passe si on le dpose sur un autre poste (autre que le 

mien).En faisant du copier/coller?

----------


## portu

il est copi en tat "dcrypt"

----------


## Pymm

> il est copi en tat "dcrypt"


Je suis pas sr de a. Sinon n'importe qui avec des droits NTFS suffisants pour le dplacer mais ne faisant pas partie de la liste de personnes autorises pour le dcrypter pourrait le dplacer et bingo il pourrait le lire.
Si c'est le cas bonjour la scurit.

----------


## mohamed

> il est copi en tat "dcrypt"


Ca c'est vrai.Il est bien copi en tat dcrypt.Par contre comment fair 

pour qu'il soit copi en tat crypt??

Merci

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

tu peux pas cela demanderait tropde paramtres (ntfs, efs, etc) sur la machine distante.

----------


## 2o7

http://www.truecrypt.org/

----------

